# HP rating for a 18/56 blazer ss?



## bassin (Oct 13, 2014)

anyone know what the HP rating on a 18/56 blazer ss is? thanks for the help.


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 8, 2014)

70hp


----------



## bassin (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks rockdamage. im thinking of what my future build will be. :mrgreen:


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 9, 2014)

the hp rating is only based on floatation... there are dozens of blazers with 70hp ratings and 3.0liter mercs on them. If youre ok with a 20' boat there is no rating on them ....or any thing over 20' for that matter


----------

